# Game programming book



## GSquadron (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi all!
I was talking to some forum members in another forum, about a game programming library and they said there is no book for it! After arguing, one of the guys who made the game programming library said to make the book (in a very bad way), because it seems that they didnt make a book to make the people less knowledge about it and to know less than expected. There are only 2 video tutorials over the internet. So i am going to make the book!
Actually i have a year i have not made any game programming, but i know the basics and how to create a game. I wanted to ask of any experinced guy who has made a book or other kinda.
I dont really know what to ask, but would it be a good idea to make the book? Or a 100% waste of time?


----------



## Frick (Aug 19, 2012)

What language is this about?


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 19, 2012)

c++


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2012)

e-book, and go for it!

I wrote a little diddy for cases a while back, but writing and publishing with a e-book in mind will give you access to more customers on Amazon or the like, and no cost on actual books, its all digital.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok, after doing some research it seems that i have to pay a 30$ registration on amazon per year to register. Is it true?


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ok, after doing some research it seems that i have to pay a 30$ registration on amazon per year to register. Is it true?



That sounds relatively cheap to me.

Unless I am confused about the exchange rate in our currencies.

Also, I am not sure that I read your sentence correctly (I am sure English isn't your first language so I am not faulting you for this) but I have seen several game programming books out there based on c++.  Just saw two of them in books-a-million the other day while looking for a database book.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 20, 2012)

It was my fault actually. It is a game programming library!
Didnt see it. Thanks.

Actually, i was asking if that 30$ is all i have to pay or are there some hidden payments?
Also, i was planning, to give the book for free, though i dont actually know exactly what i will do.


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> It was my fault actually. It is a game programming library!
> Didnt see it. Thanks.
> 
> Actually, i was asking if that 30$ is all i have to pay or are there some hidden payments?
> Also, i was planning, to give the book for free, though i dont actually know exactly what i will do.



There are ways to monetize and still give the book away for free, or at least enough to cover your expenses.

It is guys with your train of thought that makes the Internet what it is today: free.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 20, 2012)

Depends if you use an editing staff or publishing company to help with context, grammar, publication and hype. Everything is going to cost money, but it all matters on what you plan to take on yourself.


----------

